# Television Modification Complete



## glennbo

Hi all! It's been a few weeks since my last post although I do view the posts daily. Today I installed a 15in flat panel LCD TV in the 21 RS. Because I couldn't make it fit inside the TV shelf like I wanted (2 inches too tall), I anchored the swing arm to the floor of the TV shelf near the front. The pivot is sitting sideways (facing the rear of the TT) as opposed to vertical. Now I have a nice flat screen that can pivot up/down and right/left for viewing from just about any angle in the TT and the shelf is still free for other uses.

Next mod; DVD player and new speakers! Oh, and I saw here on one of the posts someone who installed a combination key holder. Picked that up today and will install next weekend. After two different trips up to the storage lot (10 miles each way) and forgetting the keys, I figure this is one mod that is well worth the money!!

Total invested:
$199 for 15" LCD Falt Panel TV (originally paid $229 but went on sale 1 week later so got $30 refund)
$100 for swing arm
$29 for combo key holder


----------



## HootBob

Nice mod sounds great








You need to post some pics of it for us

Don


----------



## skippershe

Nice mods Glennbo







Aren't there alot of goodies on here??
Photos please!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

glennbo said:


> Hi all! It's been a few weeks since my last post although I do view the posts daily. Today I installed a 15in flat panel LCD TV in the 21 RS. Because I couldn't make it fit inside the TV shelf like I wanted (2 inches too tall), I anchored the swing arm to the floor of the TV shelf near the front. The pivot is sitting sideways (facing the rear of the TT) as opposed to vertical. Now I have a nice flat screen that can pivot up/down and right/left for viewing from just about any angle in the TT and the shelf is still free for other uses.
> 
> Next mod; DVD player and new speakers! Oh, and I saw here on one of the posts someone who installed a combination key holder. Picked that up today and will install next weekend. After two different trips up to the storage lot (10 miles each way) and forgetting the keys, I figure this is one mod that is well worth the money!!
> 
> Total invested:
> $229 for LCD Falt Panel TV
> $100 for swing arm
> $29 for combo key holder


Total invested:
$229 for LCD Falt Panel TV
$100 for swing arm
$29 for combo key holder

...hanging out in our Outback cranking out the mods...PRICELESS!!!


----------



## 3LEES

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...hanging out in our Outback cranking out the mods...PRICELESS!!!


Amen Brother!

Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon

Great mods! It's crazy how they can pack all that technology into a $229 price tag then charge $100 for a mounting bracket! Just don't seem right does it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> Great mods! It's crazy how they can pack all that technology into a $229 price tag then charge $100 for a mounting bracket! Just don't seem right does it.


If they didn't engineer it right, with appropriate metals, they'd be buying a lot of $229 TV's under a liability lawsuit.


----------



## Thor

Great mod, pics please









Thor


----------



## RizFam

Yes, what Thor said


----------



## glennbo

If I have the time this weekend, I'll take a few pictures and post for all to see.


----------



## greenfamily

glennbo said:


> Hi all! It's been a few weeks since my last post although I do view the posts daily. Today I installed a 15in flat panel LCD TV in the 21 RS. Because I couldn't make it fit inside the TV shelf like I wanted (2 inches too tall), I anchored the swing arm to the floor of the TV shelf near the front. The pivot is sitting sideways (facing the rear of the TT) as opposed to vertical. Now I have a nice flat screen that can pivot up/down and right/left for viewing from just about any angle in the TT and the shelf is still free for other uses.
> 
> Next mod; DVD player and new speakers! Oh, and I saw here on one of the posts someone who installed a combination key holder. Picked that up today and will install next weekend. After two different trips up to the storage lot (10 miles each way) and forgetting the keys, I figure this is one mod that is well worth the money!!
> 
> Total invested:
> $199 for 15" LCD Falt Panel TV (originally paid $229 but went on sale 1 week later so got $30 refund)
> $100 for swing arm
> $29 for combo key holder


Sounds great !! Did you install the bracket to the wall ? If so what type of hardware did you use? And did you just skrew it in to the wall sence there are no studs in the wall. Thanks


----------

